# 14DPO and BFN?



## justme00

I'm 14DPO and I got a BFN :blush:. Does that mean I'm a lost cause? Surely implantation would have occured by now??


----------



## miel

i think it was to soon to test...you are still in the game:)


----------



## TrixieLox

Na, you're not a lost course, it ain't over till the fat AF sings (and boy, is she hollering at me at the mo!)


----------



## suzan

miel said:


> i think it was to soon to test...you are still in the game:)

ditto


----------



## Vickie

Could have been too soon to test. I didn't get my BFP until 5 days after I expected AF to arrive!


----------



## justme00

Vickie- Do you know how long your luteal phase was? I wonder if that plays a roll. Anyway I feel like I'm out this month. I have no symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## avistar

I thought you did have symptoms? Are they just AF like??? Doesn't mean that AF is coming though!!!! :hugs:!!!


----------



## justme00

Avistar - Yes my symptoms are AF like so I'm not calling them pg symptoms. I did have a little nausea but it was associated with my migraine which is not uncommon for me. I'm just feeling very pessimistic today. :(


----------



## justme00

I know googling should be banned during the TWW but this was something interesting I found:

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Could I be pregnant?[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Absolutely! It is not uncommon for a woman to get a negative test result, when she is indeed pregnant, even when testing after her period is due. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The biggest reason for getting a negative test result is miscalculating your period. The average menstrual cycle is 28 days. If you are fortunate enough to have a regular 28 day cycle, you would count 28 days from the start of your last menstrual cycle to determine when your next period is due. The problem with this method is two-fold. One, many women do not have a 28 day cycle and two, this does not account for variations in ovulation dates and more importantly the date of implantation.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Some basic physiology*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Your menstrual cycle is divided into two phases. The first half is called the follicular phase and lasts from the start of menstruation until ovulation. The second half is called the *luteal phase* and starts at ovulation extending outward until pregnancy or until menstruation begins again. During the follicular phase of your cycle you will produce hormones, specifically LH (luteinizing hormone) and FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). After ovulation occurs it triggers a rise in a second set of hormones,progesterone and estrogen. The length of the follicular phase can vary greatly. The luteal phase, from ovulation onward, is typically 13 to 14 days. So let's say a woman's typical cycle is the standard 28 days, but for this cycle our hypothetical woman's follicular phase is 16 days instead of her typical 14 days. This would mean if she tested the day her period was "due", she would actually be testing at 12 days past ovulation verses what she is assuming to be 14 days. The two day difference could be the difference between a negative and a positive pregnancy test. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Implantation and pregnancy tests[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Another factor to consider is when implantation occurs. You will not get a positive pregnancy test until after implantation occurs. Although hcg is produced almost from conception, it is not until the egg implants that the hcg can be released into the woman's blood stream in sufficient quantities to result in a positive pregnancy test. The time implantation occurs varies. Implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 days past ovulation. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Other causes for a pregnancy test to not detect pregnancy[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Other causes for a negative test include diluted urine, expired test, improper testing, and *ectopic pregnancy*. If you have received a negative test result a day or two after your period is due, it may be as simple as testing too early. Retest again in a week, and if still negative consult your doctor.[/FONT]

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/periods-late-negative-test.shtml


----------



## miel

be patient ...it will come as long as AF is not here.
i am thinking of you.


----------



## suzan

Am praying that u get a BFP!!!


----------



## avistar

try to keep your head up high and keep busy while you are waiting to test again! :hugs:


----------



## HAYS

good luck hun,hope this is it for u
x


----------



## Joanie76

:cry::cry::cry:I just took a First Response test and it was negative, I am losing all hope at this point. My period didn't show and I am scared that something is wrong. Very wrong. I am trying to relax, but it's hard to do that. HELP...


----------



## Elhaym

Joanie76 said:


> :cry::cry::cry:I just took a First Response test and it was negative, I am losing all hope at this point. My period didn't show and I am scared that something is wrong. Very wrong. I am trying to relax, but it's hard to do that. HELP...

Please try not to worry, it's quite normal for cycles to vary a little - in my November cycle AF was 3 days late, I tested at 15 DPO and of course a BFN! Doesn't mean anything is wrong. :D Also, some women who are pregnant don't get a BFP until after AF is due.

Wait a couple of days and test again if no AF. Are you having any AF symptoms?


----------



## Joanie76

Elhaym said:


> Joanie76 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:I just took a First Response test and it was negative, I am losing all hope at this point. My period didn't show and I am scared that something is wrong. Very wrong. I am trying to relax, but it's hard to do that. HELP...
> 
> Please try not to worry, it's quite normal for cycles to vary a little - in my November cycle AF was 3 days late, I tested at 15 DPO and of course a BFN! Doesn't mean anything is wrong. :D Also, some women who are pregnant don't get a BFP until after AF is due.
> 
> Wait a couple of days and test again if no AF. Are you having any AF symptoms?Click to expand...

Just very gassy (TMI), cramping and fatigue.


----------



## babyluv11

:cry:I am 14 dpo and still a bfn. I have a bunch of symptoms and still nothing to show for it. I really liked that research you found and it helped me a lot. I have been all over this internet trying to find some kind of reason and wasn't getting anything until I seen your post so Thank you so much and I hope you get your bfp real soon. I love the picture of your cat. So pretty.


justme00 said:


> I know googling should be banned during the TWW but this was something interesting I found:


----------



## Elliottsmum

Whatever happened?? Did you get you AF or a BFP I must know :)


----------



## Hotpink

Elliottsmum said:


> Whatever happened?? Did you get you AF or a BFP I must know :)

ditto


----------

